# messages via xml zwischen server/clienthandy verschicken



## dressor (2. Jun 2004)

hi,

1. bin ich neu hier und sage somit hallo und schönes forum 

2. tja.. das Problem im Betreff... Ich hab so gar keine Ahnung wie ich das ganze angehen soll.. ich arbeite mit Sun One, habe kxml2 eingebunden und will nun eine Klasse erstellen, die den Nachrichtenaustausch zwischen einem Client und einem Server bewerkstelligt... alles was ich hierzu im Netz gefunden habe, hilft mir irgendwie nicht wirklich weiter.. bzw. versteh ich es nicht... gibt es irgendwie irgendwas allgemeingültiges was mir helfen könnte?


----------



## tomkruse (5. Jun 2004)

Hi!

In Standard-Midp hast Du eigentlich nur eine Chance, etwas an einen Server zu schicken: HTTPConnection. Damit geht das. Leider bist Du auf die Art auch nicht in der Lage etwas von selbst zu empfangen, also auf einem Port zu "horchen", wie man das von Clients erwartet. Das handy kann nur so arbeiten wie ein Webbroser, also eine Anfrage rausschicken und die Antwort auswerten.

Cu - Tom.


----------



## pogo (4. Aug 2004)

bei midp 2.0 ist aber auch ein push möglich funktioniert, hab ich schon selbst ausprobiert


----------



## Frank (4. Aug 2004)

Hallo!

Man kann auch gut eine Message-oriented Middelware einsetzen. Z.B. www.jtom.de Dort kannst du eine kostenlose Version für nicht-kommerzielle Zwecke bekommen. jtom kann jms-Nachrichten verschicken und auch empfangen (dieses auch mit MIDP 1.0 und MIDP 2.0). Benötigt allerdings zusätzlich jboss als Applicationserver

VG

Frank


----------



## pogo (4. Aug 2004)

klingt wie ne echte alternative
hast du dies schon selber benutzt?


----------



## Frank (23. Aug 2004)

ja. Funktioniert ganz gut. Weiß aber nicht was passiert, wenn 1000 oder mehr Leute gleichzeitig eine Nachricht bekommen sollen.... aber wenn Applikationserver sowas hinbekommen....

Frank


----------

